# [Technik-Ratgeber] OLED TV Test: Die besten OLED-Fernseher im Vergleich



## PCGH-Redaktion (6. Oktober 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *[Technik-Ratgeber] OLED TV Test: Die besten OLED-Fernseher im Vergleich*

						Der OLED-TV ist der perfekte Fernseher für anspruchsvolle Film-Liebhaber und Gamer.Wir haben aktuelle OLED-Fernseher getestet und miteinander verglichen. In unserem OLED TV Test erläutern wir, was OLED-Fernseher so besonders macht.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *[Technik-Ratgeber] OLED TV Test: Die besten OLED-Fernseher im Vergleich*


----------



## Wurstpaket (6. Oktober 2020)

der Link endet in einem 404


----------



## Faramir (6. Oktober 2020)

nach über einer Stunde immer noch


----------



## HisN (6. Oktober 2020)

Und auch nach 2h hat sich nix geändert.


----------



## Kupferrrohr (6. Oktober 2020)

Wir können ja ne eigene Toplist erstellen, ich werf den LG OLED48CX in Rennen.


----------



## Kugelfisch (6. Oktober 2020)

Wäre das jetzt eigentlich ein PCGH- oder ein reiner Werbeartikel, womöglich sogar noch von einer externen Partner-Seite?


----------



## kklinzhai (7. Oktober 2020)

Immer noch 404


----------



## Black_Beetle (7. Oktober 2020)

OLED TV Test: Die besten OLED-Fernseher im Vergleich
					

Der OLED-TV steht auf vielen Wunschzetteln anspruchsvoller Film-Liebhaber und Gamer weit oben. Moderne OLED-Fernseher mit selbstleuchtenden Pixel erzeugen eine Bildbrillanz, an die LCD-/LED-TVs nicht herankommen. Wir haben aktuelle OLED-Fernseher von Herstellern miteinander verglichen. In...




					ratgeber.pcgameshardware.de
				




Nehmt ihr halt den


----------

